# Perkins Works, anyone?



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone have Perksins works handy? I need to find the story he relates below (cited in Durham on Revelation) in his Lectures Upon the Three First _Chapters_ of _Revelation_, on the letter to the church of Philadelphia (at least that is the section where Durham cites him). Or if you have the work as published in 1604 that would do; otherwise looks like I will need EEB). Thought I'd caught all Durham's references but this one got by me (needed a break from CPJ and Grand Debate for a day or two so I am beginning the finer edit on the lectures on chapter 3).
Worthy Perkins, on the place, gives a memorable instance of this in the time of the persecution under Queen Mary of England, to wit, that there was an honest man of mean parts, and no great esteem, near to Cambridge, who did seal the truth with his blood, when all the great scholars and doctors of that university did miserably and shamefully make defection from the same.​


----------



## MW (Sep 12, 2014)

Works, 1631, Printed by John Haviland, volume 3, pp. 343-344. On Rev. 3:8.



> In the days of Queen Mary, when religion was in banishing, this our famous school of the prophets had many learned men in it; yet not one of them stood out for the defence of the gospel: when as a poor secular priest, not three miles off, who was far behind them in gifts of learning and knowledge, yet having the truth revealed unto him, did stand out for the maintenance of the same, even to the sealing of it with his blood.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks very much Matthew; this rounds out my note nicely.


----------

